Ask HN: Do you use public JavaScript CDN(like cdnjs.com), or host your own? why? - Elect2
======
lioeters
For quick prototyping, sometimes I use a CDN like unpkg.com. Otherwise, I
always host my own to avoid unnecessary dependency and latency.

------
luckylion
I host my own, I want control and I need to be GDPR compliant.

